# Anthony Randolph



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

What are people expecting to see from him this year?

Truthfully, I'm expecting big things from the kid. He's tall, he's long, he's extremely athletic, he's a good rebounder, he's versatile, and he'll be running up and down that court for the Warriors.

I could see him putting up good enough numbers to warrant some votes for MIP.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

11.9 ppg, 7.0 rpg, 3.2 apg, 1.8 bpg, 1.5 spg, 0.435 fg%


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looking like Josh Smith mach II at the moment, so ill say:

13ppg, 8rpg, 2apg, 1.8bpg, 33mpg.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

is he going to play the 3? or Stephen Jackson?


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

He can play the 3, I'm sure he'll get some minutes there. I think he'll spend the majority of his time at the 4 though. Don't quote me on that, though.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Playing Nellyball I'd see him at the 4. There were lots of times where Azubuike was the starting Power Forward.


----------

